# Lionel pre war "O" series- rare find?



## THUMPER 01 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello everyone. New to the forum, however not to trains. Recently came accross some O series Lionel that I cant Find Info on. 242 model# 2621 locomotive along with 262T coal carrier, 813 cattle, 815 tanker, and 817 cabose. I moved and lost my catalogs. Any info on this set would be helpful. What years were they sold? I will post pictures if any interest.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

THUMPER 01 said:


> # 2621 locomotive


 I believe that 1 at the end of #262 was a typo?


----------



## THUMPER 01 (Sep 21, 2010)

Coprrect- Part of the word Lionel was picked up.


----------



## THUMPER 01 (Sep 21, 2010)

Correct. I picked up the "L" on Lionel by mistake


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

THUMPER 01 said:


> Hello everyone. New to the forum, however not to trains. Recently came accross some O series Lionel that I cant Find Info on. 242 model# 2621 locomotive along with 262T coal carrier, 813 cattle, 815 tanker, and 817 cabose. I moved and lost my catalogs. Any info on this set would be helpful. What years were they sold? I will post pictures if any interest.


# 242?









http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_242_loco.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

THUMPER 01 said:


> Hello everyone. New to the forum, however not to trains. Recently came accross some O series Lionel that I cant Find Info on. 242 model# 2621 locomotive along with 262T coal carrier, 813 cattle, 815 tanker, and 817 cabose. I moved and lost my catalogs. Any info on this set would be helpful. What years were they sold? I will post pictures if any interest.



#813 made 1926-1942

#815 1926-1942

#817 1926-1942

On each it depends on the color you have as to what years they where made.


----------



## THUMPER 01 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Problem is this Lionel 262 has brass trim with a different 262T coal tender. The 262 produced post war must be a upgrade of what I know is a pe war model. This train was presented to three brothers around 1931 I believbe. Still need to find when this was produced. Anybody? The wheel layout is 242 and it looks just like your picks except has brass trim.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

THUMPER 01 said:


> Thanks for the input. Problem is this Lionel 262 has brass trim with a different 262T coal tender. The 262 produced post war must be a upgrade of what I know is a pe war model. This train was presented to three brothers around 1931 I believbe. Still need to find when this was produced. Anybody? The wheel layout is 242 and it looks just like your picks except has brass trim.


I thought you said 242??

262 is a 2-4-2 made 1931-1932

I think your talking about a 262e 2-4-2 it came in gloss black with copper/brass trim
or satin black with nickle trim.
made from 1933 to 1936

They did use the 262 number for post war but it was for a crossing gate.


----------



## THUMPER 01 (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> #813 made 1926-1942
> 
> #815 1926-1942
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed- 813 is orang with green top, blake base, brass trim
815 is green, black base, brass trim
817 is green body, dark green top and black base, orange windows, brass trim


----------



## THUMPER 01 (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> I thought you said 242??
> 
> 262 is a 2-4-2 made 1931-1932
> 
> ...


Bingo!!! Thanks. Gloss black, brass trim. 1931-32 makes sense. There in good condition. The three brothers were my father and uncles. They shared the train set that was a gift from my grandfather. Trying to put pics togeather- dead batteries in camera. Will follow up. Thanks again Big Ed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

THUMPER 01 said:


> Bingo!!! Thanks. Gloss black, brass trim. 1931-32 makes sense. There in good condition. The three brothers were my father and uncles. They shared the train set that was a gift from my grandfather.




:smilie_daumenpos: :appl:


:ttiwwop:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> I thought you said 242??
> 
> 262 is a 2-4-2 made 1931-1932
> 
> ...


Not quite, there was just a #262 Steam locomotive it was also a 2-4-2 and was offered from 1931-32


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> Not quite, there was just a #262 Steam locomotive it was also a 2-4-2 and was offered from 1931-32


Yes I said that in the above post 262.
But his sounds like an 262 E.
Because of his trim. The 262 didn't have that trim material.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> Yes I said that in the above post 262.
> But his sounds like an 262 E.
> Because of his trim. The 262 didn't have that trim material.


Correct :thumbsup:  I wasn't correcting you, I was just putting that info out there, I'm learning about the world of tinplate trains myself, I don't have any yet but want to someday


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Are they a "rare find"? No, not overly rare, unless this was a set and you have the master set box... Anyways, do you have any boxes? Is the cow catcher on the front of the locomotive broken off? This was a common problem...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The prewar #262 (or 262E) is a really nice tinplate / metal-trim loco. Classic looks. I'd love to add one to my little collection, but too steep for my pockets ... nice ones (with tender) typically run in the $200 to $350 range.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## THUMPER 01 (Sep 21, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> Are they a "rare find"? No, not overly rare, unless this was a set and you have the master set box... Anyways, do you have any boxes? Is the cow catcher on the front of the locomotive broken off? This was a common problem...


cow catcher still attached. Just Have The five pieces. Nice little set. It would have ben very hard for my grandfather to afford this in 1930ish. this is why the three sons shared the train. It would have ben a very big deal back then. Much simpler life. Think about what your average ten year old has or exspects today. If we were to recieve a proper offer, the train set would go to a new home. Any offers? PM me.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

THUMPER 01 said:


> Any offers? PM me.


You should create a new thread in the For Sale section and upload pictures there


----------



## THUMPER 01 (Sep 21, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> You should create a new thread in the For Sale section and upload pictures there


Will Do. Thank you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> Correct :thumbsup:  I wasn't correcting you, I was just putting that info out there, I'm learning about the world of tinplate trains myself, I don't have any yet but want to someday


No problem I just wanted to let you know that the 262 and the 262E were different issues. Made in different years. 

I wonder why they used the number again for the post war crossing gate?


----------

